

Jim Simons profile (Renaissance Technologies) - Panoramix
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=ayjImYcoCiH8

======
cellis
The grass on the other side of the fence is surely greener. Indeed, I find
myself perusing nuclearphynance ( the "chat room" that a member speculated
about Rentec analyzing audio frequencies) often. Somewhat like hacker news, it
is full of intellectuals. However, unlike hacker news, everyone there is
unabashedly pursuing money.

